# New



## DueCitta (May 26, 2006)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum but not to kitties. I'm 20 and a student at OSU and grew up with many a feline at home. I'm in my own apartment and I have a cat now and he is a delight! Check out my other questions in the forum to hear about all the silly things he does! 

Marliss :lol:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  :kittyturn


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Marliss!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Marliss...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures if you can!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Marliss


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Marliss! It's great to have you and your cat with us. I hope to hear more soon!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Marliss! Hope you have fun here.


----------

